# Do any of your competing dogs struggle with marking?



## SeaTurleSwims (Oct 10, 2015)

My boy Dexter is CGC certified and I've tossed around competing in the local Rally competition and with the local barn hunt association because I'd think he'd have fun doing both! My friend runs her springer and boston terrier in barn hunts and I signed up for the free beginner trial a couple months ago but withdrew out registration when I learned it was an automatic disqualifier if your dog marks on a straw bale- then you have to pay to replace the bale (fair enough). 

So, he never marks in the house, but he's like a camel when we're outside. Even if I were to restrict his water, he would still lift his leg even if nothing was released if he smelled other dogs around (I got him at over a year old and neutered him so this marking behavior was already established). 

I mean I never minded the marking behavior, I thought it was perfectly normal and it's fine since he doesn't do it inside, but it's a major bummer that we can't compete! I know for barn hunts I wouldn't be able to use a male dog diaper wrap because they have to run the course "naked". I know it's instinct for him to mark, does anyone else have this problem? Is it possible to work against him marking? It seems futile haha but thought I'd ask. At the end of the day, it wouldn't be the end of the world, just a bummer because I know we'd both have so much fun at these things!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My dog Gator is a mad marker, but he never marks in competition. If your dog loves the sport, he should be committed enough to the work to forget about marking. If they are looking for a place to mark, they aren't thinking about their job. 

Build commitment to training and the marking should take care of itself.


----------



## SeaTurleSwims (Oct 10, 2015)

That's so true!! We practice shed hunting (looking for shed antlers) and he never marks when I tell him to "find the antler!" because he knows the search is on! I feel like this restores our hopes for rally haha. I need to read about the rules more, but if you're allowed to give "focus" reminders then he'd prolly be alright. I'm basing it off of when we were practicing in pet stores before the CGC test where if I stopped to look at an item, he would mark. But you're right- that's only when we stopped working that he marked. Since he's leashed, if I watched him like a hawk, I bet it'd be doable.

I'm more skeptical that he wouldn't get distracted at a barn hunt since it's off leash. #beagleprobs Since verbal encouragement is allowed, maybe in theory if I was on his toes clapping and squealing like a cheerleader on steroids he'd be too keyed up to think about marking? Maybe something to try haha. The rat could be called "squirrel" (squirrel = rabbits, stray cats, deer and actual squirrels hah) because that's the fastest way to send him from 0 to 60 in the finding things department. Since it's instinct work, I've been told that there's no way to prepare for a barn hunt short of buying a rat and having your own barn, but I'll take a look at the barn hunt thread and see if there are any training exercises posted there. 

Thank you!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My Watson is a marker, though in a training setting he does it when he's unsure or lacking confidence. When he's engaged in the game he doesn't mark.

ETA: I think a dog is unlikely to mark during Rally. They are heeling the whole time basically, and a dog can't heel properly and mark things. Agility and barn hunt will be harder because he's off leash and away from you, and barn hunt especially because it's outdoors with hay bales which dogs do like to mark. But as others have said, if he's into the game and working, it's unlikely he will mark. But if he's unsure or nervous or whatever, it might come up.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope, never had an issue. Outside of class/competition Luna regularly marks where other dogs have gone.

I agree with the others that if he's engaged with you and working marking isn't likely to happen.


----------

